# John Sullivan, Insurgence USA, And a Deeper Analysis of Ashli Babbit Video



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

Analysis of Ashli Babbit Video W. Masako Ganaha (NO GORE OF VIOLENCE)

EDIT: I use JDownloader 2 to download all his content for my personal time capsule. 




John Sullivan's Insurgence USA Youtube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzFkonMrYX8zsEDq9decOww

John Sullivan's Personal Youtube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfXh9pdmgESJsVCo2F52Z-A

John Sullivan's Twitter:

https://twitter.com/insurgenceusa



One of many news articles:

https://meaww.com/insurgence-usa-fa...onald-trump-supporters-storm-us-capitol-riots


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

This thread tries to allege, that this guy -







was instrumental in causing the riots at the Capitol, by doing this:



> Reportedly, Sullivan also said he also intended to “support the Black community” with his presence, but also feels it was “important to understand” those who were protesting in support of Trump. But the video he posted to his social media sites disclaims his assertion that he and another woman were “only filming” the actions and not participating as he can be heard in the video encouraging people to join them as they push their way through police barricades.


(source see above)

He is a Utah activist - allegedly part of a 'far left group'.

So whenever the Proud Boys, the Alex Jones parka brigade and known neo-Nazi groups march on the Capitol - and mass riot ensue (which is a likely behavior, if a crowd is agitated - which, for some very strange reason, this crowd was) -- OP suggests, its that guy, that caused the rioting.

Well - he certainly didnt not cause it...

This is after the far right failed to show evidence for Antifa participation, btw.

And after the misinformation operation has been pushed into full gear:

Tracking Viral Misinformation
https://web.archive.org/web/2021010...2020/2020-election-misinformation-distortions


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh Jesus, not more of this "false flag" bullshit.  

I hate to break it to you, but there is no scenario in which Trumpettes come out of this looking good.  "Hundreds of us were easily tricked into engaging in criminal behavior by the far left" just makes you sound even dumber.

The phrase "storm the capitol" was posted on alt-right websites and social media platforms over 100,000 times before January 6th.  There's no question who bares the responsibility for all of this.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you for pointing out 'no gore of violence'. This time I will watch the video. 

edit: Epoch Times btw. - who knew....  (The people that brought you 'voter fraud as seen on TV' from the Trump spreech, and then told their audiences, they are not sure what they are seeing in the video, but its certainly a scandal and criminal, and what do you think, because they hadn't time to factcheck, call any of the people in that room that day, or look up the states legislation on unmonitored counting of votes, if the vote monitors leave the room, because they wanted to.) They also didnt speak to vote monitors that were in the video of course.


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

By doing this:

Which ACTUALLY refers to the video on his web site, as well as to the video of other's near him which are banned from corporate servers but found on private servers such as (banned.video).

I am NOT asking anyone to stop at a simple news article. Watch the videos on his Youtube channels, watch the analysis I posted, watch other un altered un filtered videos on banned.video and the like. Use YOUR OWN BRAIN, and then tell me what you think. My God, it's like so many church goers, they sit in a pew, listen to a guy interpret a thing and call that religion, except today its the media monopoly which has testicles in the church. You can keep religion out of state but you can't keep the state out of religion, etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also forgot to mention some of the things he is shouting while on the way to the capital building as well as the fact that he was front line and DID NOT have to BREAK IN. And if you look through his Youtube channels, banned dot video, and around the web, you can find many (EDIT) with him and in this case, of him enticing riots in the cities during our SUMMER OF LOVE.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anderson Cooper calls him an ACTIVIST not a TERRORIST:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

John's Right Hand. 

He is also an Ice Skater in the Olympics:


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Homegirl in the first video is talking about one of the shooting incidences I actually saw - she alleges, that it depicts the women shot in the capitol - which I didn't know (that that was the women shot), so I learned something today. 

I actually saw the video (as screened on MSNBC (afair)), and there were guards guarding that corridor, witch eventually moved out of the way, as the situation got more heated. There was some 'passive aggressive' talk about 'listen man, the people back there are pushing, I dont want to get anybody hurt, you better move out of the way' I remember, before the guards got out of the way.

Once they were out of the way, the crowd tried to 'make way' (bash in the door that was barricaded), at which point a guard from behind the door surfaces and points a gun at the crowd. Some people in the crowd then shout "Gun, gun, there is a gun." The crowd is still in "give way" mode and not reacting, and then the guard shoots twice.

The likelyhood of that situation having resolved with a crowd of people simply walking back a corridor, thats filling with more people, because two guards are standing on the other side - was close to zero. The crowd behavior - was mainly motivated, by the guards in front of the door giving way ("we won - out of our way" crowd behavior). The guard behind the door didnt observe the situation beforehand, and probably hadnt seen, that his colleagues gave way.

So from my own observations, the girl in the video is misrepresenting the situation quite a bit.



Thats before looking into the allegations that that guy telling the guards to better move, using similar passive aggressive tactics as the famous "selfie takers - with police officers" was 'Antifa' - which is not substantiated as far as I know.

All media outlets I've read declined those allegations as false.
--


edit: Oh, he is also an Ice skater! Scary..


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

I found the Trump photo below on his Twitter. If you can recall, the body that Trump's head is on is the lady who was protecting her property with her husband while holding their guns in a state where it is legal to use guns to protect your property.

 At the time, Fox was about the only outlet in the main stream media that was pointing that out, though according to the rest of the media, the property owners were the ones who had broken the law, and that the activists had NOT broken down wall door and forced their way near their home; naturally the full video was not aired on those news outlets.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Homegirl in the first video is talking about one of the shooting incidences I actually saw - she alleges, that it depicts the women shot in the capitol - which I didn't know (that that was the women shot), so I learned something today.
> 
> I actually saw the video (as screened on MSNBC (afair)), and there were guards guarding that corridor, witch eventually moved out of the way, as the situation got more heated. There was some 'passive aggressive' talk about 'listen man, the people back there are pushing, I dont want to get anybody hurt, you better move out of the way' I remember, before the guards got out of the way.
> 
> ...





Ha ha, ya, it is funny that he is an Ice Skater, he looks very metro at that. None the less, he has money, he gets around, and he is always present at key events, often times clearly advocating for violence where. In fact in the Anderson Cooper interview he mentions that they were not invoking violence "at the time" which I thought was amusing.

Until you have watched his video in full, and at 1/3 speed the 2nd time, then watched other ground zero phone videos and such as collected on banned dot video and such, then compared those with the official news narrative on fox and on left channels, then compare that with Crossroads with Joshua Phillips, Timcast on Youtube, a little Joe Rogan, Ron Paul, Church Militant, and some Alex Jones for good measure, and you got your self a well rounded scope.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> Until you have watched his video in full, and at 1/3 speed the 2nd time, then watched other ground zero phone videos and such as collected on banned dot video and such, then compared those with the official news narrative on fox and on left channels, then compare that with Crossroads with Joshua Phillips, Timcast on Youtube, a little Joe Rogan, Ron Paul, Church Militant, and some Alex Jones for good measure, and you got your self a well rounded scope.


How the hell does that work?  You can't believe the facts and also simultaneously believe a bunch of blatantly partisan liars, grifters, and conspiracy theorists.  Creating unnecessary layers of obfuscation and ambiguity only benefits one side here, and I'm guessing that's the same side you were already on before the events of January 6th.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Homegirl also alleges the motivation of a person running around and telling people 'she is dead, she is dead' - at a time, when the women still was living, as being motivated by a "wish" to agitate the crowd towards violence against the police.

Thats some pretty far fetched leap, from a person that maybe has problems reading other peoples emotions or behaviors well.

I'm just saying.

Pointing out one camera (out of 50 in that hallway -) and telling people, thats the videographer, hes obviously connected, also is far fetched.

So is 'putting away a shirt, or a hat' interpreting that as 'actively changing appearance - followed by interpretation, so he could stay there without being caught. (At that point no one was especially out to 'catch people' - they had a crowd on their hand.)

The observation that the guy was handed a helmet, which he covered in cloth to then bash in the door - is congruent with the observations that passive aggressive tactics were used to get the guards in front of the door out of the way. I would also tentatively agree, that the people managing that (at least a little bit) knew what they were doing.


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> How the hell does that work?  You can't believe the facts and also simultaneously believe a bunch of blatantly partisan liars, grifters, and conspiracy theorists.  Creating unnecessary layers of obfuscation and ambiguity only benefits one side here, and I'm guessing that's the same side you were already on before the events of January 6th.




Yes please, reduce me to that box. RE-Present Me. Limit the depth


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> Yes please, reduce me to that box. RE-Present Me. Limit the depth


It was cringe enough already when you only implied that you thought this stuff was "deep."  But to just come right out and say it directly?  Yikes.

Also, you never answered my question.  How can you let fact and fiction hold equal sway over your mind simultaneously?  Do you believe COVID-19 is a hoax but also very real and dangerous?  Like Schrodinger's virus or something?


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It was cringe enough already when you only implied that you thought this stuff was "deep."  But to just come right out and say it directly?  Yikes.
> 
> Also, you never answered my question.  How can you let fact and fiction hold equal sway over your mind simultaneously?  Do you believe COVID-19 is a hoax but also very real and dangerous?  Like Schrodinger's virus or something?




No, I believe Covide-19 is real, but the Pandemic itself is false and has been used as a platform to expand upon the Great Reset Theme that a certain group of world "leaders" have been yapping about as of late. The great equity movement. From vertical to horizontal.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> No, I believe Covide-19 is real, but the Pandemic itself is false








Real "bruh" moment there.  I'd ask you to clarify but I'm not sure you know how.  It's like you're two people with polar opposite viewpoints inhabiting the same body.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> No, I believe Covide-19 is real, but the Pandemic itself is false and has been used as a platform to expand upon the Great Reset Theme that a certain group of world "leaders" have been yapping about as of late. The great equity movement. From vertical to horizontal.


And you will never prove it, because thats

a. cause effect reversal (which also is unable to be asserted, without asserting a conspiracy - of such a scope, and depth, that its very hard to prove in passing)
b. ignores the deaths that have been factual (just take excess deathcounts if you must), and that the issue of hospitals becoming overrun with cases - also is very real
-

Also please more details on what you rect so emotionally to about "The great reset", if its the video presentation, Klaus Schwab has some vague notions of slight autistic strains attributable to his character - judging based on not knowing him at all, and the lighting was bad. So thats the cause?

If you think inflation of M1 is the issue:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/investor/2020/06/26/inflation-baked-in-as-us-money-supply-explodes/

Then watch what happens in the next few years - hyperinflation should not be a result.

The Great Reset also should be about jumpstarting the economy coordinately (with world wide coordination), so whats so horrible about that.
edit: reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Reset


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Real "bruh" moment there.  I'd ask you to clarify but I'm not sure you know how.  It's like you're two people with polar opposite viewpoints inhabiting the same body.




Ya, doc says I have a case of cognitive dissonance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> And you will never prove it, because thats
> 
> a. cause effect reversal (which also is unable to be asserted, without asserting a conspiracy - of such a scope, and depth, that its very hard to prove in passing)
> b. ignores the deaths that have been factual (just take excess deathcounts if you must), and that the issue of hospitals becoming overrun with cases - also is very real
> ...




Nagh, they've not been vague at all, I subscribe to their news letters and Youtube.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> Nagh, they've not been vague at all, I subscribe to their news letters and Youtube.


Elaborate.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 12, 2021)

Just a reminder.. According to fox news themselves... Xdel is an "Unreasonable viewer." so any and all of his comments should be taken as the ramblings of a man that cannot determine fiction from reality.


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

notimp said:


> Elaborate.




Subscribe


----------



## Jayro (Jan 12, 2021)

Where do these trolls keep coming from? This thread is garbage, and needs locked.


----------



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

I am not a troll, I am defending the Trump supporters, as shocking to myself as that may be. 

As an example The Main Stream Media, The Education System, The Celebrities, Banks, Politicians, Big Business, Etc. All HATE Trump, nearly all of which are partners with Davos/The World Economic Forum, and in compliance with all of their goals. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...cal-plan-to-transform-the-economy/ar-BB15XGsU

https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2020/07/can-davos-man-punch-the-great-reset-button.html



 All aligns with Psuedo Marxist Theory, Communist/Socialist Theory, Gender/Identity Politic Theory, Psuedo Freudian Psychology, etc. 
IT IS RIGHT UNDER OUT NOSES, either you are daft, young and excused, or you are here to dissuade for the sake of The Lie. 

 That said, ever notice how the Trump supports are listed as Terrorists, Unstable, etc. these days? They say they are bigots, racists, and white supremacists, despite the fact that historically, segregation, the Klan, and Slavery were products of the "party for the people".
 Anyhow, if the Trump supports are narrow minded, violent, gun happy racists, then how come they did not take Trump's calling of the Covid 19 Strand as "The China Virus", and act upon it by taking out rage in the near by China Town?!?

Anyone who has walked around the Capital knows that China town is not very far away at all.


----------

